# MOM creature base issue



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I recieved my mom creature last week...after opening it...I noticed all 4 
sides of the base , in comparing it to the the original aurora base, it seems the moebius one is "unfinshed"..all around the sides and the bottom frame are rough, with a somewhat wavy uneven scratchy type surface...seems to me, the boys in China just forgot to sand and polish that part of the mold ..or did I just get one like that?..I fixed the issue by using 220, then 400, then 600 sand paper, and now it is smooth, polished and even, as it should have been right out of the mold..I know its only the base...but still that shouldn't have to be done...in case you didnt know Frank...FYI

Z
*


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I have six of the reissues and two of the originals and comparing the original base to the Moebius one see no difference except the coloring of the plastic:dude:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

wolfman66 said:


> I have six of the reissues and two of the originals and comparing the original base to the Moebius one see no difference except the coloring of the plastic:dude:


*Then, maybe I got one of the first pieces , and they fixed it afterward....

Z
*


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep. I'm staring at the primed base right now and it is nearly flawless. Sounds as if you got a clunker, or as you speculated, an early run that went bad.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats the one they made on Friday at 4:45 PM or Monday at 9:05 AM


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The injection molding machine doesn't know what time or day it is!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Dave Metzner said:


> The injection molding machine doesn't know what time or day it is!


That is what THEY want us to think..............


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

IMOP and for what its worth Frank and Dave at Moebius and who ever they have making the kits whether it be here or China did a Excellent job with no loss of detail on the base or the Creature himself:thumbsup:.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I actually got the weird base too. No biggie, just wondering if the one I got my buddy has this also as it more than likely is the same batch. Again no biggie as i'll give it a quick sand for him. Beautiful model by the way, compares nicely to my resin repop.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't think I built this kit as a kid, but I love the character and hate the old Aurora version. This kit looks like a much more faithful recreation of one of the all-time, even with today's CGI, monster designs EVER! Gonna have to pick one up, and put it on the "To Do" pile!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

A wise move RSN!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Haven't gotten this kit yet, but hopefully soon. I never did this one as a kid, so I'm looking forward to it.

PM for you Z.

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Hunch said:


> I actually got the weird base too. No biggie, just wondering if the one I got my buddy has this also as it more than likely is the same batch. Again no biggie as i'll give it a quick sand for him. Beautiful model by the way, compares nicely to my resin repop.


Everyone got one from the same batch, as there IS only one batch....


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Moebius said:


> Everyone got one from the same batch, as there IS only one batch....


*well..then perhaps its from the first dozen or so from the first "batch"..again, it just looks like they forgot to polish that area, and even it out...the bottom base frame itself, was uneven...looked to me that they reverse enjineered a painted original base, and of course, I know that is not the case...the figure and the other parts are fantastic, and I am glad that it was repopped...to me, the next logical progression, is to repop the mom wolfman...I'm confident that it would be just as popular as this creature..but its not my company, or my capital to invest....


Z
*


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Zathros said:


> *well..then perhaps its from the first dozen or so from the first "batch"..again, it just looks like they forgot to polish that areaZ
> *


Thats what I'm guessing, so I'm going to leave it as is. Its nice to have an anomaly.
HUNCH


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Batch is relative... Every single kit in the run isnt molded in one giant instant. All that needs to happen is for the mold to be opend too soon, too late, etc. for one pressing. I dont know how many kits can be molded from one mold at a time, but it isnt 2000, 5000 etc. 

If the mold has the capacity to mold, say, six kits at one time, it just needs for one base cavity to have some sort of mark or flaw so that 1 in 6 bases comes out that way. If you look at Revell's last issue of the USS Randall you can tell the hulls come from two or three mold cavities becuase they have different mold marks inside. One shows signs of a repair.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Hunch said:


> Thats what I'm guessing, so I'm going to leave it as is. Its nice to have an anomaly.
> HUNCH


*nahh...no anamolies for me...I fixed it, and it looks fine, now..I will wait for the next run ( if there is one) before I buy an extra one
Z
*


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The tool for Creature consists of one set of cavities - there are no multiple copies of individual parts being injected - the injection machine makes one cycle we get one kit....


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I'm well aware of the process...thats why I thought it might have been noticed early on by the boys in china, and fixed.....but not before my kit was shot.

Z
*


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Others here, who have suggested that there are multiple tools or multiple cavities producing multiple copies of the base do not appear to be aware of the process ....
My intent was to remove that mis understanding.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

No fixes, no changes, no multiple tools. Test shots never had anything unusual. Why doesn't someone show a picture of this so we can all see what the problem is? Other than that, I'm of the opinion it's a non-issue and this doesn't need to be dragged out any further


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Moebius said:


> No fixes, no changes, no multiple tools. Test shots never had anything unusual. Why doesn't someone show a picture of this so we can all see what the problem is? Other than that, I'm of the opinion it's a non-issue and this doesn't need to be dragged out any further


Amen!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Moebius said:


> No fixes, no changes, no multiple tools. Test shots never had anything unusual. Why doesn't someone show a picture of this so we can all see what the problem is? Other than that, I'm of the opinion it's a non-issue and this doesn't need to be dragged out any further


*I pointed it out Frank, in case you may have been unaware of it...I was also wondering if anyone else got a base in that condition besides myself..looks like only one other did, so far..I already repaired my base...& I intended to buy another kit..but before I do, I wanted to make sure that there was no further problem...Perhaps the factory on thier own, fixed it after these two or three units..Case closed for me.

Z
*


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Moebius said:


> No fixes, no changes, no multiple tools. Test shots never had anything unusual. Why doesn't someone show a picture of this so we can all see what the problem is? Other than that, I'm of the opinion it's a non-issue and this doesn't need to be dragged out any further


Heres a pic. Hope its not too blurry to see that it is rough. The kit I bought by buddy is also rough. Again LET ME STRESS that this is not an issue for me and I dont mind a few minutes of sanding if need be, Just dont want Frank to think I'm crazy (Frank has already met me so it may be too late for that :freak
Case closed.


----------

